# pavé numerique efface les caracteres avant sur exel et word



## fredo novice sur mac (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

je n'arrive pas a utiliser le pavé numérique sur mon clavier mx 5500
ce dernier efface les caractères situés avant 
que ce soit sur word ou exel 2008 mac
je suis donc obligé d'utiliser la touche MAJ et les chiffres du haut
veritable galere 

en plus avec la touche verr maj les chiffres du haut ne marche pas non plus (IL FAUT QUE J'APPUIS SUR MAJ) 

les caracteres non plus ne sont pas tous a la bonne place 
exemple + et = sont inversé avec -_ qui est lui même inversé avec § et !
quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider 
je suis vraiment désespéré et ne trouve aucune solution sur internet

merci d'avance a celui ou celle qui voudras bien prendre un peu de temps pour m'aider :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mars 2010)

fredo novice sur mac a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je n'arrive pas a utiliser le pavé numérique sur mon clavier mx 5500
> ce dernier efface les caractères situés avant
> ...



la touche en haut à gauche de ton pavé numérique, il faut appuyer dessus pour passer en mode "vernum" sinon, ce sont les fonctions "pavé directionnel" qui sont actives



fredo novice sur mac a dit:


> en plus avec la touche verr maj les chiffres du haut ne marche pas non plus (IL FAUT QUE J'APPUIS SUR MAJ)



Ça, c'est la rançon des mauvaises habitudes prises sur PC : sur PC ils appellent "capslock" une touche dont la fonction réelle est "shiftlock", résultat, quand tu passes sur Mac, ou la touche "capslock" est une vraie touche "capslock" (c'est à dire "verrouillage majuscules"), tu ne comprends plus. Sur Mac, cette touche passe les lettres minuscules en lettres majuscules, *et c'est tout, les autres touches gardent leur valeur de base !* Résultat, par exemple, sur PC, lorsque tu tapes "é" avec capslock, tu obtiens "2", ce qui est parfaitement illogique, "2" n'étant pas la majuscule de "é", sur Mac, tu obtiens bien "É"*, par contre, si tu veux avoir les chiffres en direct, il te faut passer sur le clavier  "Français numérique".



fredo novice sur mac a dit:


> les caracteres non plus ne sont pas tous a la bonne place
> exemple + et = sont inversé avec -_ qui est lui même inversé avec § et !
> quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider
> je suis vraiment désespéré et ne trouve aucune solution sur internet
> ...



Sur ce dernier point, je n'ai pas de certitude, je sais que certains claviers inversent les touches "<>" et "@#", mais celles que tu cites, je n'ai jamais vu ça 


(*) L'indispensable exception pour confirmer la règle : "ç" avec capslock donne &#8230; "ç" (va savoir pourquoi ) pour avoir "Ç", il faut faire "alt" + "ç" ("alt" s'appelant "Option" sur certains claviers récents)


----------



## fredo novice sur mac (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour 

merci d'avoir pris du temps pour me répondre 

et pour les infos (et oui les vieux reflex pc c dure a enlever)

mais bon la je croie qu'il y a réellement un problème,:mouais:

la touche en haut a gauche ne résous pas mon problème qui de plus ne ce produit pas sur tous les programme 

sur word et excel (les deux que je me sert le plus évidement) :rateau:

sur le message actuel pas de problème il fonctionne correctement

lorsque  j'appuis sur une touche du pavé le bon chiffre s'affiche mais il efface tous d abords le caractère ce trouvants avant et ensuite lorsque j'ai fini d'écrire le dernier caractère s'efface comme si on appuyé sur retour en arrière

je suis artisan et fais mes devis et facture la nuit (je perd un temps dingue):sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2010)

Bon, dans un premier temps, en dépannage, tu pourrais passer en clavier "Français numérique", ce qui rendrait la rangée de chiffres au dessus des lettres directement accessible.

J'ai jeté un &#339;il sur le site de Logitech, ils n'ont pas changé : "Logitech ne développe pas de pilotes pour des systèmes autres que Windows" (ce qui, traduit en langage courant veut dire "Mac users, allez vous faire foutre, si ça marche pas ou mal, démerdez vous !", Logitech aime toujours autant le Mac, à ce que je vois).

Bon, en dehors de l'utilisation d'un autre clavier (si ce n'est pas un clavier spécifique "Mac", plus il sera basique, plus tu auras de chances qu'il fonctionne à peu près correctement sur Mac), je ne vois pas grand chose d'autre à te proposer.

Pour les spécifiques Mac, on trouve des Macally à partir d'une trentaine d'&#8364;, et ils peuvent durer, j'ai ici un vieux Macally basique qui à une douzaine d'années au moins, et il fonctionne toujours sans problème !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

Etrange que cette phrase pourtant réfutée dans la pratique.

Pas plus tard que l'autre semaine, ils ont mis à jour le Logitech Control Center en version 3.2.0 pour Snow Leopard et 64-bit ready.

Aux Etats-Unis, ils ont même décliné le superbe DiNovo Edge dans une édition Mac. Indisponible en France... hélas.

Certes, tous leurs produits ne sont pas destinés au Mac, mais j'ai un ensemble clavier souris S530 et une souris MX 1100 qui fonctionnent parfaitement.

Pour le MX 5500 consulter cette page.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pas plus tard que l'autre semaine, ils ont mis à jour le Logitech Control Center en version 3.2.0 pour Snow Leopard et 64-bit ready.



Je n'en disconviens pas, mais ça n'est pas un driver, c'est un ensemble d'utilitaires ! Là, le problème est bel et bien un problème de mappage que ce "control center" n'aidera pas à résoudre ! Quant à la phrase originale, je l'ai trouvée sur leur site en cherchant une solution pour notre ami (site mal foutu d'ailleurs, quand dans la page du clavier on clique sur le lien "doc", on arrive sur la doc d'un genre de "home cinema" qui s'appelle 5500 sx ou quelque chose comme ça ).

EDIT : Sinon, je me souviens être passé hier sur la version française de la page de ton lien, au cours de mes recherches !


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Mars 2010)

Ils ne sont pas très clairs.

Le produit n'est pas explicitement désigné compatible Mac, mais la FAQ évoque le LCC.

D'autres produits que je connais sont compatibles (MX 1100) mais leur site n'est pas plus disert.

En regardant bien la documentation du MX5500, j'ai effectivement un gros doute sur la compatibilité Mac.


----------



## fredo novice sur mac (16 Mars 2010)

effectivement je viens de changer de clavier pour un vieux clavier a fils et ça marche nickel pour le pavé, les touches = ou - sont toujours mélangées mais bon c pas très grave

la compatibilité du mx 5500 ne doit pas être possible ou pas simple

dommage pour un ensemble clavier souris a 180 euros :hein::hein:

connaissez vous un clavier sans fils avec pavé numérique pour mac ?

en tous cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide, y a encore des gens sympa


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2010)

fredo novice sur mac a dit:


> connaissez vous un clavier sans fils avec pavé numérique pour mac ?



Je crois que c'est le dernier du marché ! (du moins en "spécifique Mac")


----------

